# Συμπλήρωση ερωτηματολογίου διπλωματικής εργασίας



## nikosdeme (Feb 19, 2022)

Γεια σας, θα ήταν μεγάλη βοήθεια να απαντήσετε στο παρακάτω ερωτηματολόγιο για τη μεταπτυχιακή μου εργασία. Απευθύνεται σε όλους τους εργαζομένους ελληνικών επιχειρήσεων και απαιτεί περίπου 5 λεπτά.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...omrGm20DzElud8L5b77TLzWQ/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------

